
Open Access at the European Space Agency - doener
http://open.esa.int/
======
dimodi9
Is this a new initiative, or have these services been open for a while?

~~~
doener
It is new: [https://www.telecompaper.com/news/esa-opens-up-access-to-
ima...](https://www.telecompaper.com/news/esa-opens-up-access-to-images-
videos-data--1184572)

